# ليس لأحد مع الله ورسوله كلام



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
ما معنى "ليس لأحد مع الله ورسوله كلام" التي قالها الإمام أحمد؟


كان الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه يقول : ليس لأحد مع الله ورسوله كلام ، وقال أيضاً لرجل : لا تلقدني ولا تقلدان مالكاً ولا الأوزاعي ولا النخعي ولا غيرهم ، وخذ الأحكام من حيث أخذوا من الكتاب السنة 

هذه الفقرة من كتاب مالا يسع المسلم جهله لعبد الله المصلح

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أن المقصود أنه ليس لأحد أن يتكلم بشيء في الدين وعليه أن يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة فقط.
لا أستطيع أن أقول إنني أعلم يقينا، ولكنني أظن أنها إشارة إلى من يُقال لهم أصحاب الكلام

لا أظن أن السؤال مسألة لغوية، ريما لو سألت من كان له علم بالدين لكان أفضل


----------



## Mejeed

ربما هي مأخوذة من قوله تعالى :

{وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا}

                                                                 سورة الأحزاب 36


----------

